# P0420 code



## Mchachaj (May 9, 2018)

Just had my engine light go on...scanned it and it says P0420, only have 11,000 kms on her...I've been complaining about poor fuel economy since day 1, could take this be related...


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Mchachaj said:


> Just had my engine light go on...scanned it and it says P0420, only have 11,000 kms on her...I've been complaining about poor fuel economy since day 1, could take this be related...


Yeah that is weird. Either the factory put too much oil in or the ECU is spraying fuel like it’s going out of style


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

It's the car's code for smoking weed?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Mchachaj said:


> Just had my engine light go on...scanned it and it says P0420, only have 11,000 kms on her...I've been complaining about poor fuel economy since day 1, could take this be related...


Something is wrong with the first catalytic converter... whether it's the converter itself or the oxygen sensor for it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> Something is wrong with the first catalytic converter... whether it's the converter itself or the oxygen sensor for it.


Having a code does not follow something is wrong.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*P0420*

Mines is doing the same thing. I reset it twice with my OBD scanner.. but it came back within a day. Hopefully it's a sensor issue.. not a catalytic converter issue. I cant get it to the dealer till next week.


----------



## Mchachaj (May 9, 2018)

Update...my Atlas has been at the dealer for 2 days and the Technician I'm told is confused and stumped on the information the scans are giving him...hes not sure what to do so he's waiting for VW Corporate Technical to get back to him


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

Mchachaj said:


> Update...my Atlas has been at the dealer for 2 days and the Technician I'm told is confused and stumped on the information the scans are giving him...hes not sure what to do so he's waiting for VW Corporate Technical to get back to him


Yikes! Good luck and keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mchachaj said:


> Update...my Atlas has been at the dealer for 2 days and the Technician I'm told is confused and stumped on the information the scans are giving him...hes not sure what to do so he's waiting for VW Corporate Technical to get back to him


Why so concerned if the vehicle is operating fine?


----------



## Mchachaj (May 9, 2018)

Just heard back from the Dealer...looks like they are replacing the Catalytic converter...not sure why that was hard to diagnose...maybe more info on the receipt when I get it back...just trying to find the part...being only 6 months old...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mchachaj said:


> ....not sure why that was hard to diagnose...maybe more info on the receipt when I get it back...just trying to find the part...being only 6 months old...


What is your expertise in diagnosing modern vehicle systems?


----------



## Mchachaj (May 9, 2018)

Update...after 3 days of dealer telling me they r waiting for the part...I called another dealer and found out the part is back ordered...nice...not sure when they will get..in Canada ...think I should accent just take it back till we get it...don't worry about the check engine light is on and may be polluting the environment...


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

Mchachaj said:


> Update...after 3 days of dealer telling me they r waiting for the part...I called another dealer and found out the part is back ordered...nice...not sure when they will get..in Canada ...think I should accent just take it back till we get it...don't worry about the check engine light is on and may be polluting the environment...


What dealer do you use? In which province?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Mines is at the dealership for CEL P0420 ... Waiting for word*

Just dropped my Atlas in to the dealer this morning for this CEL. Waiting for their diagnostic. They also told me there's another TechBulletin that came in for the Atlas. 
... Stay tuned ...


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Verdict is...*

Just got a call from my service advisor. Both cats have to be changed.

WTF?!

ETA for parts is after June 9th. 
Waiting for manager's decision on what they can do for me for now. Not sure if they'll let me drive the vehicle with this condition until parts come. A nice driving trip is planned for this weekend.


----------



## Mchachaj (May 9, 2018)

I use Milton Volkswagen in Ontario


----------



## Mchachaj (May 9, 2018)

Sad part is they can't tell me why it needs replacing...and that's why I'm hesitant to taking it.


----------



## SchlaegelVW (Jul 23, 2018)

I have the same problem with my Atlas. Like the stories here, the dealer hasn't been able to figure out what is going on, but want to replace the cat. They had the Atlas for over a week, and then released it back to me because the part is backordered. It's been another three weeks, and the part is still backordered.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SchlaegelVW said:


> I have the same problem with my Atlas. Like the stories here, the dealer hasn't been able to figure out what is going on, but want to replace the cat. They had the Atlas for over a week, and then released it back to me because the part is backordered. It's been another three weeks, and the part is still backordered.


If the vehicle is operating normally, why the concern?


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Shhhh, we don't want an atlasgate lol. They used cheap metals they know wouldn't last long on purpose is my guess. probable recycled scraps from the diesels intead of platnium etc lol. What's it matter , pollute away, it's the vdub way. 

On a serious note, FACK, we are dual out with two cats?!?! Expensive af.

There are older cars out there with less emission crap that pollute far more, they are replacing it, a few weeks won't kill anyone.

When all the metal is gone just delete the light and drive around with a less restrictive exhaust 😉


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

Check Engine Light
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showpost.php?p=112677593&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

Atlas32 said:


> Check Engine Light
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showpost.php?p=112677593&share_type=t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted to share my comment from another threat that was about CEL. Since that post my CEL comes on and off intermittently usually at some point during a tank of fuel it will either come on or clear itself... is annoying because I don’t want to see that on our new car so far performance does not appear to be affected other than if the lights on I can’t use my remote start (it’s starting to get cold in the Pacific Northwest. I would take to dealer again but they are 2 hours away...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Atlas32 said:


> .....can’t use my remote start (it’s starting to get cold in the Pacific Northwest.....


Your engine will love you for not using it anyway. Bad bad bad for cold oil flow.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

*I’ve joined the bad cat club *

It would appear that around 11 000 km I too have joined the bad cat club code names P0420. I do think someone at VW has a sense of humour though. Cats stop smoking 

I called the dealer and told them that when I come in a couple weeks to have the parts on hand. So once they scan their own tools and show the same code, I can still be out the door the same day and not have to go back. Hope they listen.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Have they done failure analysis yet to determine why some cats are failing prematurely? Can we link it to overfilling the oil or post oil change the code comes on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Not sure in my case only software has changed in 11 months.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

And I heard back from the Dealer. Says they can't order parts ahead of time as scanning the code then allows them to start a warranty process. Not sure that makes sense but I guess I'll go an extra trip to solve the issue. At least the code is convenient enough that I'll do my annual service at the same time they read the code.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Do you think they will tell you if the replacement part has been redesigned or if this will be a reoccurring issue?


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Not sure they'd know but I'll be sure to ask.


----------

